# Looking for old Shipmates.



## keetonc1 (Jun 15, 2008)

My name is Charlie Keeton from Hartlepool.
I sailed with Ellermans as an Engineer from 1969 -1970,
on the City boats.
Subsequently I sailed with Oregon Steamship Company,
Stag Line, Houlder Brothers, Denholm Ship Management 
and finally Denholm Maclays before embarking on a career
in the Offshore Oil & Gas industry.
I would very much like to contact any old Shipmates,

Regards,
Charlie.


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard from Brisbane in Oz enjoy the trip.


----------

